# Baby mammoth discovered in Siberia



## Allegra (Jul 12, 2007)

BBC NEWS | Science/Nature | Baby mammoth discovery unveiled

'*A baby mammoth unearthed in the permafrost of north-west Siberia could be the best preserved specimen of its type, scientists have said.* 

The frozen carcass is to be sent to Japan for detailed study. 
The six-month-old female calf was discovered on the Yamal peninsula of Russia and is thought to have died 10,000 years ago. The animal's trunk and eyes are still intact and some of its fur remains on the body.'


----------



## Joel007 (Jul 12, 2007)

It would be awesome if they could clone it 
I want a pet mammoth!

Welcome to the Mammoth migration homepage


----------



## matt-browne-sfw (Jul 19, 2007)

Well, the dinosaurs in Jurassic Park are science fiction...

The mammoth is another story. This is about real science. This article is interesting:

*TOKYO, July 16, 2003

**Wooly Mammoth To Live Again?*

 				var storeInfo = new Array (1); 				var cbsx = 1; 				 					 					storeInfo[1] = '
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





The DNA samples scientists hope will help them bring a wooly mammoth (artist\'s representation, above, based on scientific evidence) into the 21st century are an estimated 20,000 years old.**(AP / CBS)*

'; 					 			 			function movePrev(){ 				cbsx-=1; 				if (cbsx == 0){ 				cbsx = 1; 				document.getElementById("pictures").innerHTML = storeInfo[cbsx]; 				document.getElementById("numbers").innerHTML = listNumbers(); 				} 				else 				{document.getElementById("pictures").innerHTML = storeInfo[cbsx]; 				document.getElementById("numbers").innerHTML = listNumbers(); 				} 			}    //end of movePrev 			 			function moveNext(){	 				cbsx+=1; 				if (cbsx == 1 + 1){ 				cbsx = 1; 				document.getElementById("pictures").innerHTML = storeInfo[cbsx]; 				document.getElementById("numbers").innerHTML = listNumbers(); 				} 				else 				{document.getElementById("pictures").innerHTML = storeInfo[cbsx]; 				document.getElementById("numbers").innerHTML = listNumbers(); 				} 			}      //end of moveNext 			 			 			function listNumbers(){ 				var numberImg = '';         		for(i=1;i


----------



## HardScienceFan (Jul 22, 2007)

the dinosaurs in JP are science fiction?


----------



## matt-browne-sfw (Jul 23, 2007)

You don't think they're science fiction? Why?


----------

